# 2008 BMW AC Schnitzer ACS3 Sport (M3!)



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Now this is the baddest variant of the new M3 yet!!!!!!!!!! :icon9: :icon9: :icon9:

I absolutely love it in white! I'd change the wheels but the silver ones ain't bad. 


























*Damn what a nice ass!!!!!!* :icon11: 









When beads of perspiration form on the brow of experienced sports car drivers, it's not necessarily down to a faulty air conditioning system. With the 420 bhp V8 of the BMW M3, the ACS3 Sport catapults even its keenest challengers into the rear view mirror. The sporting coupe is ideal for anyone seeking to gain advantage on twisting tracks. A normal M3 would be a tough competitor here, because in comparison with the "civilized" 3-series Coupe it has a totally different axle construction. With racing suspension developed on the legendary Nürburgring, AC Schnitzer has succeeded in refining the handling potential of the chassis even further. And fitted with the Short Shift from Aachen, the ACS3 Sport becomes the automotive hero of the day: No-one is changing gears faster!

Best of all: The vehicle loses nothing of its qualities as a daily driver. Instead, AC Schnitzer inserts even more M-otion into everyday life, for example when the Aachen exhaust system plays its bewitching baritone in a road tunnel. The left/right system with two tailpipes per side, linked into a horizontal figure of eight, is however a visual work of art. In a play on the mathematical symbol for "infinity", at the same time it symbolizes the powerful reserves of the vehicle which reaches 60 mph from a standing start in an effortless 4.6 seconds. No less carefully arranged are the aerodynamic attachments, which for AC Schnitzer are always more than mere visual decoration. At the rear, a diffuser of visible carbon presses the car down onto the tarmac as if there were magnets below the road surface. The front spoiler is also made from this high quality material, and is supported against the front skirt with alloy struts as in motorsport. Further downforce is provided by a subtle rear roof spoiler and rear wing which also give the body exciting new contours. Side skirt extensions, in particular when combined with the white paint of the photo model, give the profile an aura of stature and dynamism. Finally the AC Schnitzer racing rims Type VI embody pure culture, on the ACS3 Sport in sizes 9.0J x 20" on the front and 10.5J x 20" on the rear. The combination of Y-spokes and contrasting five fork spokes superimposed in two planes, produces a design that is as exciting as it is elegant.

Further highlights of course include the forged wheel Type V in 20". With its strikingly curved, interrupted spokes, it not only looks superb but thanks to the lightweight construction method, keeps the unsprung weight to a minimum. A no less attractive alternative is the Type IV racing wheel in silver - and with trendy black finish as "Magic Black".

And naturally AC Schnitzer continues the theme of sports performance in the driver's workplace, offering attractive and ergonomically perfect aluminum controls for the gear knob, handbrake
handle, pedals and i-Drive controller. A carbon interior trim and sports airbag steering wheel are also available on request.


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

Eh, not really feeling it :dunno:


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

Kit is obvious, unoriginal, and immature. In other words, looks like any other riced car--which in and of itself is not bad, but... it's very generic, and just follows the crowd of look-alikes under the guise of better aero performance.

That and the performance mods are not very impressive.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

I'd phuck it.


----------

